# [SOLVED] libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_Parse

## Bo_Oris

Hi, ich komm irgendwie nich drauf wo es hängt, hat vielleicht jemand ne idee?

Ich hab schon die Suche verwendet und auch Google geplagt.

GCC aktualieiert und den XMP-Parser neu installiert

Einzige annäherung siehe BUGZILLA  [EBUILD] new package :  x11-apps/xfdiff

```

dev-perl/XML-Parser

     Available versions:  2.34 2.34-r1

     Installed versions:  2.34-r1(16:00:15 01.11.2007)

```

```

sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:

        (2.95)  [P]2.95.3-r9 [P]~2.95.3-r10

     Installed versions:  4.1.2

```

```

make  all-am

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2/work/xclock-1.0.2'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.    -I/usr/include/freetype2     -march=pentium-m -O2 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT xclock-Clock.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/xclock-Clock.Tpo" -c -o xclock-Clock.o `test -f 'Clock.c' || echo './'`Clock.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/xclock-Clock.Tpo" ".deps/xclock-Clock.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/xclock-Clock.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.    -I/usr/include/freetype2     -march=pentium-m -O2 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT xclock-xclock.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/xclock-xclock.Tpo" -c -o xclock-xclock.o `test -f 'xclock.c' || echo './'`xclock.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/xclock-xclock.Tpo" ".deps/xclock-xclock.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/xclock-xclock.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

cp XClock-color.ad XClock-color

cp XClock.ad XClock

sed -e 's|__vendorversion__|"xclock 1.0.2" "X Version 11"|' -e 's|__xorgversion__|"xclock 1.0.2" "X Version 11"|' -e 's|__xservername__|Xorg|g' -e 's|__xconfigfile__|xorg.conf|g' -e 's|__projectroot__|/usr|g' -e 's|__apploaddir__|/usr/share/X11/app-defaults|' -e 's|__appmansuffix__|1x|g' -e 's|__libmansuffix__|3x|g' -e 's|__adminmansuffix__|8|g' -e 's|__miscmansuffix__|7|g' -e 's|__filemansuffix__|5x|g' < xclock.man > xclock.1x

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=pentium-m -O2 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o xclock  xclock-Clock.o xclock-xclock.o -lX11   -lXaw7 -lXmu -lXt -lX11 -lSM -lICE   -lXft -lXrender -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lz -lX11   -lxkbfile   -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParserCreate'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetErrorCode'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetUserData'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetDoctypeDeclHandler'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParseBuffer'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetCurrentLineNumber'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ErrorString'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParserFree'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetElementHandler'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetBuffer'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetCharacterDataHandler'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [xclock] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2/work/xclock-1.0.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1377:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  348:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  343:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1377:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  348:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  343:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

```

libfontconfig.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

Ich verstehe außerdem nicht so ganz wo ich das mit den path angaben machen soll?

Danke schon mal an alle die sich gedanken machen =)

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by

 

Hierbei muss ich immer daran denken. Hast du das schon versucht, gemacht, berücksichtigt?!

----------

## Bo_Oris

Danke,

hat die erwünschte Lösung gebracht. Hab zwar ne Fluxbox installiert und das letzte "emerge -avuDN system" war gestern somit hät ich das allzu schnell nicht mehr gemacht =)

1. emerge -avuDN expat curl XML-Parser

2. revdep-rebuild -X

3. emerge -avuDN system

----------

